# my co2 glass work



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

here are a few item "MADE IN ISRAEL" - my design, specialy made for me in a glass shop who makes really accurate glass work for laboratories.

bubble counter









filter return pipe 









defusers









spiral defuser









filter outlet









small "u" for keeping the co2 hose in the right position









i ahve designed more tricky things - photos later on ...


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Those are really nice! I especially like the spiral


----------



## kimbm04r (Apr 22, 2005)

I was thinking the same thing. Really nice and the spiral is great. Maybe you should put them on the market. ;-)


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Very nice work!



kimbm04r said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Really nice and the spiral is great. Maybe you should put them on the market. ;-)


I was thinking the same thing! If you need someone to help with the testing phase on any of the equipment, I'd be more than willing


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

thanks friends, i might be selling those in israel - the price are realy cheap consider the work n the material i wored with. 

i hope it doesnt sould like a promotion - im not going to sell them in the USA anyway ...


----------



## panaque (Jan 21, 2004)

Thats a very neat idea...I know a glass blower in Washington who could make some....anyone want to talk about legalities?


----------



## travis (Oct 5, 2004)

Beautiful glass work! Have you tested them in tanks yet? I'm with PG, that spiral diffuser is a work of art


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

I want!

How much did it cost to get those made?


----------



## |squee| (Feb 3, 2005)

It's really the filter inlet and outlet pipes that attract me. I wish some company other than ADA will make these.


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

hi again 
why dont you guys try n make it in your country? 
i allready tried them in my tanks and they look cool and work great - i talked to the guy who did it for me - i explined what was my needs and he gave me good ideas - like a bridge to make the spiral though and add a lot of tight circles (longer way of co2 ) to make it more efficiant even though its not to high. the spiral cost me about 30usd to make all the other stuff is around 10-15usd . i guess if ill go for large amounts the price will be cheaper . u must remember its all hand made .

close up on the "bridge" of the defuser









and here is a close up on the glass bubble counter


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

btw, now im thinking of "co2 reader" from glass, what do u think? 
do u have any other ideas what can we make from glass?


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Check valve. BAsically it has a small glas bead inside that seals agains back pressure by gravity. It must be kept almost vertical so a good holding method is necessary. I have seem them offered through ADA in case you need a photo. Pretty nice stuff BTW! You could also offer a device for easily injecting CO2 in to the intake of a canister filter. I have never seen that so I make my own with glass pipets. Basically you need to make a "J" and some way of fastering it so it stays in the strainer.

Beautiful stuff Mor!


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

thanks dennis, ill think about the check valve - ive seen it before
about the device for easily injecting CO2 in to the intake of a canister filter u can use a nipple of 6mm and connect it directly to the 16mm hose of the canister filter


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

You are right about using a "T" in the hose, I actually come up with the injector originally for use with hang-on-back filters


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

dennis said:


> , I actually come up with the injector originally for use with hang-on-back filters


could u show a pic of one of this filters? its probably because of my bad english, but cant understand what filter are u talking about


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Here is a pic of the filter I am talking about, the photo is from Big Al's website.


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

ok , sorry i know this filters but dont have any idea how to inject CO2 to it :???:


----------



## PinoyDiscus (Dec 13, 2004)

*Pics?*



dennis said:


> You are right about using a "T" in the hose, I actually come up with the injector originally for use with hang-on-back filters


Hi Dennis, do you have a pic of the "T" that you're using? I might use that coz it's one less piece of equipment inside my tank... Thanks...


----------

